# My Custom 24v VR6-T Install (updated daily)



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*My Custom 24v VR6-T Install (updated sometimes lol)*








roject: [B/]
2003 24v VR6-T Jetta
*:Turbo Info:*
Turbo: Garret GT35/40R .68ar T4 vband housing (Turbine Surge Drilled, Compressor HPC Coated) 
Exhaust Manifold: Pagparts
Blow Off Valve: Tial
Wastegate: 44mm Tial
Intercooler: PagParts (650hp core) 
Injectors: 680cc

Exhaust: Custom 3" Downpipe, Custom Piping w/ 3" Magnaflow Muffler (no cat)
Intercooler Piping: Custom
Misc: Raceware Head studs, Inline Fuel pump, oil lines, coolant lines, gaskets, etc, etc
*:Computer:*
Engine Management: 034 Stage IIc, Drive by Cable Conversion, Innovative Wideband 02, DBC Throttle Body.
*







riveline: * 
Clutch: Spec Stage 3+
LSD: Peloquin
Ill give yall a little background info:
My names Jacob, Ive *never* owned a turbo car before, never installed one, did not know anything about them until recently. Been on Vortex for about a year now, post alot, done my research, try to get along with everyone and help some people out. I Heard about how great it was to Boost a VR6, so thats what im doing. Ive *NEVER* tuned a car before on SEM. This will be my first attempt at all this, so bear with me. It *WILL* get done, and done right. Im sure yall wont be dissapointed.
I live in Louisiana, and as far as other dubs go, well, there just arent any. I will quite possibly have the fastest, most powerful VW in Louisiana, hey i might even have one of the most powerful Imports period here. 
If you have any questions feel free to IM me, or if Im doing something wrong, or have any suggestions, please let me know, i will need all the help i can get.
I will update my progress weekly. Enjoy!
*Day 1:*
Got my beater to drive for a while until im done. Its a late 90s chevy 1500 single cab, itll do, but no A/C!







A/C is a must in LA. I moved out my boat from the garage and prepped the garage. I didnt have much time today, so i will have to take pics later, if i can find a good camera.
Some before pics of my car:








ony one with this exact setup (reiger illuminated know, audi TT conversion)
















































Two pretty gurls (her and the car i mean)








Ill take some pics of the components soon, as well as the engine bay before and after. 
*Day 2:*
Ok so I really got started today.
Took off front bumper, lights, grill, CAI, and put it up on jack stands so i can get under the car to tap into the oil pan. I only had about an hour to work on it, so thats all i could do. Going to be a long process








Anyone know how hard that is? I think the hardest part is going to be that, and the wiring, oh and making my piping








More to come...
be patient with the pics









*Day 3:*
Ok so i tore into it today








Took off exhaust, header back.
Took off front end, 
Took off Intake Manifold,
Took off Valve Cover
Drained oil and Coolant
Disconnected all wiring, and hoses
For the next day.
Install head Gasket Spacer
Install Manifold w/ Turbo
Install Valve Cover
Install 034 EFI
Install Intake manifold

New Video!

http://video.google.com/videop...003
 

_Modified by VR6JettaGLI at 1:01 AM 10-5-2006_


_Modified by VR6JettaGLI at 3:31 PM 11-1-2006_


----------



## dustyy (Jun 13, 2006)

my car looks identical to yours except you have diff exhaust and shifter. i even have my calipers painted blue too








i ordered a carbon fiber hood with the hood extension tho should be here soon
car looks good


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (dustyy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dustyy* »_my car looks identical to yours except you have diff exhaust and shifter. i even have my calipers painted blue too








i ordered a carbon fiber hood with the hood extension tho should be here soon
car looks good
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Other Info:
H&R coilovers
Neuspeed Adjustable RSB
BFI Front Lower Tie Bar
BFI rear upper stress bar
ABD Front upper Stress bar
Braille battery
Magnaflow Catback
Injen CAI
Other nick nacks, too much to list really.
Oh yea, and best time, Stock motor, was a 14.4 at 94 mph


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

You're going to want to ditch that battery while you're in the tuning process and getting any little bugs worked out (there will be some). 
Get everything in and then hit me up for some base maps if you need them. I'll try to check this thread from time to time, but feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_You're going to want to ditch that battery while you're in the tuning process and getting any little bugs worked out (there will be some). 
Get everything in and then hit me up for some base maps if you need them. I'll try to check this thread from time to time, but feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions.

Thank man, i know youll come in handy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh, and the OEM battery will come out for the initial startup


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

So you surge drilled the turbine and thermal coated the compressor?








I think there is a corrado vr6t in LA that you might be able to have some fun with once finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_So you surge drilled the turbine and thermal coated the compressor?








I think there is a corrado vr6t in LA that you might be able to have some fun with once finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes, surge drilled, and coated the hot side.
ive never seen, nor heard of this guy with the corrado. I have a friend that has a highly modified G60 though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

*Day 2:*
Ok so I really got started today.
Took off front bumper, lights, grill, CAI, and put it up on jack stands so i can get under the car to tap into the oil pan. 
Anyone know how hard that is? I think the hardest part is going to be that, and the wiring, oh and making my piping








More to come...
be patient with the pics


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_*Day 2:*
Ok so I really got started today.
Took off front bumper, lights, grill, CAI, and put it up on jack stands so i can get under the car to tap into the oil pan. 
Anyone know how hard that is? I think the hardest part is going to be that, and the wiring, oh and making my piping








More to come...
be patient with the pics









heard the oil pan is pretty difficult. If im correct its an cast alluminum which may crack if not drilled correctly. I may be wrong but i would double check. Also you are mostlikley gonna have to weld bung to the pan and so on. Good luck on that let me know how it goes cause i was thinking about the oil pan a afew days ago and know that that is gonna be one of my issues too.cant wait to start my actual build







. im keep chimming in on this topic good luck bro


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

My oil return comes in on the passenger side of the pan, don't know if that helps. It looks tight on the carnk pulley, i'll snap a few pics. 


_Modified by darrenewest at 10:04 AM 6-18-2006_


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_My oil return comes in on the passenger side of the pan, don't know if that helps. It looks tight on the carnk pulley, i'll snap a few pics. 

_Modified by darrenewest at 10:04 AM 6-18-2006_

welded ?


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

by the way jacob where did you get your headspacer from ??? anyluck ?


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

It's a machined flange drilled and tapped with a o-ring in it. Out of the flange comes a mandrel bent tube up to the back on the engine. A short section of hose connects up to another flange on the bottom of the turbo. [IMGhttp://mypage.direct.ca/f/flxyrhed/2005-07-23/p7230016.jpg][/IMG]


_Modified by darrenewest at 2:48 PM 6-18-2006_


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (darrenewest)*









fixed it for you


----------



## Got 24v (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

take the oil pan off first, save u a headache and do it off the car


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_yes, surge drilled, and coated the hot side.
ive never seen, nor heard of this guy with the corrado. I have a friend that has a highly modified G60 though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The hot side IS the turbine side, so I am guessing you HPC coated the turbine and surge drilled the compressor


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Got 24v)*

ye3ah best bet take it off take it to a shop and have em weld it


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
The hot side IS the turbine side, so I am guessing you HPC coated the turbine and surge drilled the compressor
















yea, i had it twisted








ill be taking the oil pan off, ill prolly get someone to tig weld it since its aluminum. I know that will cause a headache.
I did not work on the car today, but i will begin the whole break down on tuesday. Like i said, its going to be a long process, but be patient, still gotta find a camera!


----------



## tanda (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

I look forward to your updates! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

BTW, Your girl doesnt look too thrilled about being kissed...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (tanda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tanda* »_I look forward to your updates! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

BTW, Your girl doesnt look too thrilled about being kissed...

probably because im not as hot as her, and i ruin her beauty shot


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

I drilled my oil pan without any issues. Then just used a fitting with nuts on either side and sealed it with gray silicone. I haven't had a single drop of oil yet.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_I drilled my oil pan without any issues. Then just used a fitting with nuts on either side and sealed it with gray silicone. I haven't had a single drop of oil yet.

sweet, ill get with you on that when i get to that step, maybe it will work for me as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

taking off head tomorow, any advice?
Flite? I know you did this before, can you help me out?
Any special tools i need? Thanks.
Big time tear down starts in 10 hours


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Day 3:
Ok so i tore into it today








Took off exhaust, header back.
Took off front end, 
Took off Intake Manifold,
Took off Valve Cover
Drained oil and Coolant
Disconnected all wiring, and hoses
For the next day.
Install head Gasket Spacer
Install Manifold w/ Turbo
Install Valve Cover
Install 034 EFI
Install Intake manifold
Would everyone like a video rather than pictures??


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
For the next day.
Install head Gasket Spacer
Install Manifold w/ Turbo
Install Valve Cover
Install 034 EFI
Install Intake manifold
Would everyone like a video rather than pictures??


If you accomplish that in one day I will send you a check for $500. I swear I will.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*

yeah i got another 500$ oin that not happening


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*

ill give it a try! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Installing the spacer, exhaust manifold, and valve cover will be the easy part. but 034 wiring will be tough.
I got the revised version of the "plug and play" harness though, so it should run a little smoother than yours flite. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
ill let you know, i need to do this thats $1000 at stake yea!


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_ill give it a try! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Installing the spacer, exhaust manifold, and valve cover will be the easy part. but 034 wiring will be tough.
I got the revised version of the "plug and play" harness though, so it should run a little smoother than yours flite. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
ill let you know, i need to do this thats $1000 at stake yea! 

I'm sure the "revised version" just means that the coils are wired correctly. Mine were not. It was an easy fix. It's possible the VR connector will be wired differently but that's all I can see that could be different. I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that the 034 install will take you at least a week.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_I'm sure the "revised version" just means that the coils are wired correctly. Mine were not. It was an easy fix. It's possible the VR connector will be wired differently but that's all I can see that could be different. I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that the 034 install will take you at least a week.

jeeeez.. a week? how many hours do you think you spent total on it Flite? if you did it again, would you be able to do it a lot quicker or does it just take that long?


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: My Custom 24v VR6-T Install (VR6JettaGLI)*

best of luck to you on this turbo build. This will ultimately help me decide which route I wanna go. I'd like to see what your first impressions are of the 034 setup once you begin the tuning process.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_
jeeeez.. a week? how many hours do you think you spent total on it Flite? if you did it again, would you be able to do it a lot quicker or does it just take that long?

If I had to do it again right now, I could do it in 3 days. One day to take everything apart, a day to wire it up, and a day to put the hard parts back in and start it. I might even be able to do it in two days if I was motivated....which I'm not.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_Day 3:

For the next day.
Install head Gasket Spacer
Install Manifold w/ Turbo
Install Valve Cover
Install Intake manifold
Would everyone like a video rather than pictures??


i think all of that can be done in one day but 
this
Install 034 EFI seems a lil to complicated lol


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

well, i dont think ill install 034 in one day, but ill start on it at least


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_well, i dont think ill install 034 in one day, but ill start on it at least

how much did you pay for your 034 efi system if you dont mind me asking what did it include 
and oo yeah did it come with that custom plug n play wiring harness too


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

came with a plug and play harness yes, pm for my price


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

I bet some pics would clear up just how complicated the 034 install can be..


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

"Plug and Play" isn't what it sounds like. Compared to a simple flying lead harness with loose connections YES, it is plug and play. Compared to something like say... an ECU reflash, it's far from it. 
You still have to do some splicing, some bundle "unwrapping", some fabricating, etc etc. 
On a 1-10 scale, 1 being a cold air intake or something like that, 10 being stand alone without the harness, I still give it about an 8. It's not an easy job, especially the first time you do it. It's not for everyone.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_"Plug and Play" isn't what it sounds like. Compared to a simple flying lead harness with loose connections YES, it is plug and play. Compared to something like say... an ECU reflash, it's far from it. 
You still have to do some splicing, some bundle "unwrapping", some fabricating, etc etc. 
On a 1-10 scale, 1 being a cold air intake or something like that, 10 being stand alone without the harness, I still give it about an 8. It's not an easy job, especially the first time you do it. It's not for everyone.

lucky for me i have some wiring experts to help me out with that part,
im stuck on getting the head off, no one seems to carry the 12 point T55 Torx tool i need








I used my 6 point on a couple, but 3 stripped








ill have to buy the bolt removal tool now


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
lucky for me i have some wiring experts to help me out with that part,
im stuck on getting the head off, no one seems to carry the 12 point T55 Torx tool i need








I used my 6 point on a couple, but 3 stripped








ill have to buy the bolt removal tool now

It's called a cheesehead wrench or something like that. There are a few different names for them. Beg borrow or steal one if you have to. Snap-on carries them so you might want to track down a snap on truck sometime.


----------



## M Hankel (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Napa usually has them in stock and they run a whopping $6.40. I believe they make a 12mm and a 10mm, but for that price I'd pick up one of each. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, I think they called it a serrated head bit or something like that. 
Mike


----------



## Dr. James (Dec 28, 2003)

It's a Triple Square head. They are available all over the place.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

napa has the tripple square bits you need
get a set


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (M Hankel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M Hankel* »_
Also, I think they called it a serrated head bit or something like that. 
Mike

thats what they are a called also called a triple square
http://froogle.google.com/froo...title
you can find them here but i dont know what size u need but check it out


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_
triple square 

That's what I was looking for... Triple square.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*

napa huh? ill go check that out, 6 point works, but you have to be really really careful and slow.
ill go to napa soon. as soon as my gasket comes in.
Hey, do yall think i should replace my stock exhaust copper gasket also?


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_napa huh? ill go check that out, 6 point works, but you have to be really really careful and slow.
ill go to napa soon. as soon as my gasket comes in.
Hey, do yall think i should replace my stock exhaust copper gasket also?

You're not planning on putting those headstuds back on the car are you?


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_
You're not planning on putting those headstuds back on the car are you?

i sure hope he aint cause he better pay the extra cash for arp or raceware headstuds














. but im pretty sure he already has em


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_
i sure hope he aint cause he better pay the extra cash for arp or raceware headstuds














. but im pretty sure he already has em

raceware baby!
Arnolds the man!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

updated daily?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*

waiting on headgasket, friggin volkswagen dealer


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

hehe


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (PhReE)*

pics


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

updates?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*

headgasket comes in friday or monday to the dealership. That place online never got back to me, and i cant wait any longer on it.








if it comes in friday, ill work on it friday nite, and saturday nite.
if it comes in monday, ill work on it all day tuesday. 
Im just gonna get the head off, do the gasket crap, and reinstall the head. Then work on 034 another day, since its probably the hardest part.
Did i mention im doing all this without a bentley manual? Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

As far as getting your torque specs and bolt remove and install orders...yeah, kinda silly


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*

Yeah, you remove an aluminum head without the de-torque procedure, and the head can be ruined.
Not something to laugh about, "jobs not worth doing, if you do it half ass'ed."


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

well then, looks like i need to buy a bentley. Any auto places that have them? other than online?
or does anyone know the torque specs? how does the head get ruined by just taking off the bolts? If you dont mind me asking...


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

There is a specific sequence to loosen the heat bolts so that the head comes off evenely. I would be more concerend about the sequence of installation then removal. But to be safe fallow the Bentley. If you need specifics let me know, I have one on hand and can help.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_well then, looks like i need to buy a bentley. Any auto places that have them? other than online?
or does anyone know the torque specs? how does the head get ruined by just taking off the bolts? If you dont mind me asking...

If the heavily torqued headstuds are removed or installed in the improper order, it can place uneven pressure on the whole head and cause it to warp....not a good situation


----------



## preveink (Mar 21, 2005)

your local library might have one i know ours does


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_There is a specific sequence to loosen the heat bolts so that the head comes off evenely. I would be more concerend about the sequence of installation then removal. But to be safe fallow the Bentley. If you need specifics let me know, I have one on hand and can help.

could you tell me the order of the removal, and the install.
Also, the torque specs?


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_could you tell me the order of the removal, and the install.
Also, the torque specs?

Hey I’ll post the sequence as an illustration for you tomorrow. Let me know how far you are along in the process. There is a sequence for removing and installing the cams too, but I’m not sure if you’re past that step already. Right now I’m going to hit the sack. Post it up tomorrow.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

With the money you've already dumped in the car, you might as well shell out a couple bucks and pick up a Bentley


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_With the money you've already dumped in the car, you might as well shell out a couple bucks and pick up a Bentley
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You're going to break so much **** with this turbo. I can already tell from your posts. You'll end up NEEDING a bentley in the end anyway, not that you don't already


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

No ffense, but any one who isnt aware of the detorque sequences etc. doesnt strike me as someone who should be attempting this install








be carefull


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

If he has the money to learn on his car, he can do it








Sure, maybe risky to us broke asses but he doesn't seem to have any shortage of cash to blow on this car.
You guys wouldn't let him break anything, as you smart ass guys have already demonstrated! I'm glad to see the 24v forum is this helpful. In the MK4 forum environment he would have already been castrated. Just for comparison, no more MK4 forum remarks please.
Lets keep a positive note in this thread and show the tex that not everything has to be a flame fest. A lot of us, including myself, stand to learn a LOT from this thread currently. I'm really hoping his project turns out well.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 11:06 AM 7-10-2006_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_If he has the money to learn on his car, he can do it








Sure, maybe risky to us broke asses but he doesn't seem to have any shortage of cash to blow on this car.
You guys wouldn't let him break anything, as you smart ass guys have already demonstrated! I'm glad to see the 24v forum is this helpful. In the MK4 forum environment he would have already been castrated. Just for comparison, no more MK4 forum remarks please.
Lets keep a positive note in this thread and show the tex that not everything has to be a flame fest. A lot of us, including myself, stand to learn a LOT from this thread currently. I'm really hoping his project turns out well.

_Modified by kungfoojesus at 11:06 AM 7-10-2006_

me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ok, im going to check out the library today to see if they have a manual, otherwise, im going to order one. i dont have alot of money to blow on my car, i sold one of my vehicles to pay for this, thats how i got the money








so money is something that held me back actually. I had to save up for my $180 gaskets








If someone could list the de-torque order, and install order, and also cam removal, i think i should be golden. i will buy a bentley, but i dont want to wait for shipping right now.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

just subscibe online


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_just subscibe online

where?


----------



## Caesium (May 2, 2006)

http://www.ebahn.com/index.htm?ticket=null


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Caesium)*









Gradually and evenly loosen cylinder head bolts with this sequence. You will need the triple square tool here I believe.








Tighten head studs in the sequence above with these torque patterns
1) 22 ft/lbs
2) 37 ft/lbs
3) additional 1/4 turn
4) additional 1/4 turn
Sorry for the delay. Be carefull and hope this helps.
PS I know it's a Picasso.......










_Modified by malezlotko at 7:04 PM 7-11-2006_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*

well, i guess i could have used that before i bought the online bentley manual...
thanks anyways though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I took the head off today. 
In order to do that i had to remove the two sensors by the timing chain. when i removed one of them, one of the parts came off, but it just snapped back on, no worries.
Earlier i stripped out 3 bolts on the head.







I had to drill them out, metal shavings went everywhere. Since the head is made out of aluminum and brass, i took it to a place to get cleaned, now its all nice and shiny, and no more shavings. 
My friend is a draftsman for frymaster ovens, he also is a pretty good fabricator. He drilled out the rivets on my head gasket, replaced the middle layer with the spacer, and riveted it back together, looks really professional. He also welded the oil line from the oil pan together, and that looks even better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tomorow I will put the head back on, and torque it down. I wont have much time to work on it, so thats all ill be able to do.
Approx time today. 1 hour.
Total time of work so thus far. 4 hours.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
My friend is a draftsman for frymaster ovens, he also is a pretty good fabricator. He drilled out the rivets on my head gasket, replaced the middle layer with the spacer, and riveted it back together, looks really professional. 


I'm a little confused here...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*

the stock head gasket has 3 layers. when you put the spacer in, you have to drill out the rivets that are on the head gasket. Then you take out the middle piece, and replace it with your spacer. Then you rivet it back together. 
Flite, yours probably came with the spacer already assembled and you skipped this step, because it was pre-made at EIP. I had to make mine myself. Arnold at PagParts told the full instructions on it.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Ok, head is back on, and so is the timing chani cover. Next time i will be installing the valve cover and start to hook up 034 SEM.
wish me luck, im gonna need it


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Are you sure the timing is dead on? Did you turn the crank a few times to see the marks on the cam gears are spot on, well they will be a litlle off due to the spacer.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

yes i did. Before i took anything off i marked with white ink two spots on the cam gear, chain, and on the cam itself. i did this on both camshafts. I followed the bentley on that one









funny thing about the VR6 though. The pistons never actually reach top dead center like most other motors. I could see where the pistons would come up to, but none would come flush with the top.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Thats cuz the deck is at an angle to the piston stroke
VERY IMPORTANT TIP
Hand crank the motor over with a ratchet on the crank shaft bolt SEVERAL times before trying to start it. If you did miss on the timing somehow its better to have a piston tap a valve and you know it then, then to snap it off and boounce it around in the cyl trying to start it.
Also given the length of inactivity and cleaning of the head etc. Be sure you are using assembly lube as you put the head back together. AND disable the fuel pump and crank the engine over for about 30 seconds to get the oil pump sending some lube up through the head before starting it


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_Thats cuz the deck is at an angle to the piston stroke
VERY IMPORTANT TIP
Hand crank the motor over with a ratchet on the crank shaft bolt SEVERAL times before trying to start it. If you did miss on the timing somehow its better to have a piston tap a valve and you know it then, then to snap it off and boounce it around in the cyl trying to start it.
Also given the length of inactivity and cleaning of the head etc. Be sure you are using assembly lube as you put the head back together. AND disable the fuel pump and crank the engine over for about 30 seconds to get the oil pump sending some lube up through the head before starting it









very helpful bigblock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think that this thread will be a big help to people in the future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_Thats cuz the deck is at an angle to the piston stroke 

wow, i cant believe i didnt think of that








duh, vr6, 15 degree angle


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

some motivation to those that think I am too anal about timing...


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
funny thing about the VR6 though. The pistons never actually reach top dead center like most other motors. I could see where the pistons would come up to, but none would come flush with the top.

My pistons on my 12v come up to the very top of the bore. They even stick out a tiny amount. I thought the dimensions on the two motors were the same? I know the rod length is the same, so I imagined the bore/stroke to be as well.
As far as the timing goes. It sounds like you were anal about it and this is good. When I did chains on my 12v I did not have the orientation of the intermediate shaft correct when I put the cams/crank to TDC. The result was that everything went together correctly, but after each series of complete revolutions, the cams would be an additional half tooth off. Oops!
Let's keep the pics and updates coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*

i never actually turned anything to top dead center. The only thing that i even moved was the exhaust cam, and that was just to get the bolts out. But i put it back to where it was. i never moved the crankshaft, or intake cam. i made marks to where everything was, and put everything back like it was. Do yall think i did it right?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

NO
Turn your crank by hand to the mark indicating TDC, then verify the markings on both cams and chains that everything is still correct.
You would be surprise how easily things can move when you try to cheat the system. One tooth is all it take man, if you put the tension on the wrong side of the chain as you reintsalled, that can mean 2 or 3 teeth off. Timing is VERY picky. ALWAYS set to TDC before you do anyhting! And I always pull the #1 plug to be sure as well.
Follow every letter of the procedure, and double check your triple checks. Its easy to make a 4k$ mistake here man, better safe than sorry.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

What he said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Plus, marking the cam's, will be useless with the VVT, you can move the cam's without moving the cam gears. So you need to turn the crank at least one revolution (clock wise on the crank pulley bolt) to assure that they are in there rest position.
If you got the Bentley, then why don't you follow the instructions? It's written for a reason.
I think you will need to double your time schedule on this install, what you did until now was only the easy part. 
You need to take your time and be very secure, follow the instructions and do it step by step. If you don’t, you will forget to tighten bolts here and there, mount it the wrong way or having some bolts left over. (how do I know







)
Good luck, you are going to need it.


----------



## 1st v-dub (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

when I was working on an old 8v, I want to say that one tooth off, was like 6 degrees. Couple that with variable timing and stuff, and I would be hugely anal about it if I were you.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (1st v-dub)*

im going to go back and double check everything. The only thing that i took off was the chain, nothing else. I move the exhaust cam slightly, but put it back to where it was originally. i lined everything back up to where it was when i shut the car off. So i guess i need to check this again... Im sure it was done right, but we will see. Ill let yall know!



_Modified by VR6JettaGLI at 6:11 PM 7-14-2006_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_ Im sure it was done right, but we will see. Ill let yall know!


If it was done RIGHT, you would have followed the bentley procedure, meaning it was done WRONG. Not dogging you man, people make mistakes, no worries. But unless timing is done EXACTLY as it needs to be its not done right....
double, and triple check


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

no worries. We will check it out when i get another day off. I cant seem to find time to work on this thing, thats the only thing thats holding me up now








as for the wiring, i figured out where every wire goes, that shouldnt be that hard. i estimate a day or two to wire it up, but that still leaves me with getting my piping custom made


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_no worries. We will check it out when i get another day off. I cant seem to find time to work on this thing, thats the only thing thats holding me up now








as for the wiring, i figured out where every wire goes, that shouldnt be that hard. i estimate a day or two to wire it up, but that still leaves me with getting my piping custom made









good luck wireing it up in a day ot two. It's possible, but I'm going to give you a good 4-7days.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*

well, the thing is, i wont have any problem finding where the wires go, because i already know where every wiring hooks up too. The only hard thing will be routing the lines


----------



## 1st v-dub (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

any update? it's been 10 days I think...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (1st v-dub)*

ive been on vacation for 10 days now, i come back Saturday night, and will try to work on it this week some more


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

How much did you pay for your stand-alone?


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Nice project man.....just curious...what are you doing about an intake manifold?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

keeping the stock one until there are somemore manufacturers of them that dont cost $1000


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Lol.....I hear ya there


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

ok did alot of work today. Worked on it for about 2 1/2 hours.
Timing has been set. I had a guy that has done it before on a similar setup check it out, and i followed the bentley. Turned motor over 4 times just to make sure, and it all lined up...
So, timing has been set, valve cover installed, injectors hooked up, other various lines hooked up. um...im deciding to go with silicon hoses for my intercooler piping since no one can mandrel bend me any. 
For next time, Thursday hopefully: Fuel pump, DBC conversion, Front end supports, etc etc...


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Did you make sure you had 16 roller chains in between the two marks on the sprockets?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_Did you make sure you had 16 roller chains in between the two marks on the sprockets?

yes i did








see guys, im not as big of an idiot as I seem...

Now onto finding some silicon hose


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

well, you did only verify all the timing after we warned you and warned you, not saying your an idiot, but don't get too high and mighty yet, you got a good bunch keeping an eye on you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Are you going to start it on the stock ECU first or did you already put in the big injectors?
I guess this is the point where you start asking me questions....You should be on to the 034 install pretty soon.
side note....any of you in FL?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_well, you did only verify all the timing after we warned you and warned you, not saying your an idiot, but don't get too high and mighty yet, you got a good bunch keeping an eye on you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i know, i really appreciate everyones help. i couldnt have done it without any of you guys. Thats why this is the tech forum right?
Everyone here really knows there stuff, hopefully ill be on the same level as you guys after the install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Flite, youll be getting some pms from me soon








Oh yea, My wastegate is a 44mm Tial set at 11psi. Thats going to be my low boost. Do yall think that will be a problem?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_Are you going to start it on the stock ECU first or did you already put in the big injectors?
I guess this is the point where you start asking me questions....You should be on to the 034 install pretty soon.
side note....any of you in FL?

No, im going to wait. I installed the new injectors, and need to wire up my fuel pump to a hobbs switch. Ill just start it with the base map that came with it. Nice and rich


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Hey flite, before i actually try and take off the stock gas pedal, i got a question.
is it just 2 bolts that hold on the pedal and it comes off? Also, how did you run your cable?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

should just be the 2 bolts, nuts actually if i remember right, and a plug thats a PITA the get off.
Run the cable through the stock grommet hole just above the top left hand corner of the brale booster while looking in the enghine bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_Hey flite, before i actually try and take off the stock gas pedal, i got a question.
is it just 2 bolts that hold on the pedal and it comes off? Also, how did you run your cable?


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_should just be the 2 bolts, nuts actually if i remember right, and a plug thats a PITA the get off.
Run the cable through the stock grommet hole just above the top left hand corner of the brale booster while looking in the enghine bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
Oh yea, My wastegate is a 44mm Tial set at 11psi. Thats going to be my low boost. Do yall think that will be a problem?









I'd put a 7 or 9 pound spring in it. A 9 pound spring is still going to allow you to consistantly run up to about 18psi which believe me, is MORE than enough to last you for a long time.

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
No, im going to wait. I installed the new injectors, and need to wire up my fuel pump to a hobbs switch. Ill just start it with the base map that came with it. Nice and rich









you do know that you can wire the stock fuel pump relay with one of the 034EFI GPOs right? It takes running all of ONE wire and is perfectly reliable.


_Modified by Flite at 12:26 AM 8-9-2006_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_you do know that you can wire the stock fuel pump relay with one of the 034EFI GPOs right? It takes running all of ONE wire and is perfectly reliable. 

explain that one. I can just install the fuel pump and then wire it up to the stock pump relay and run it off of the 034? That sounds easy, but i only want the additional fuel pump to come on when im in boost. I like the idea of running 11psi off the wastegate, im sure i could run that and be reliable, but gas will kill me


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
explain that one. I can just install the fuel pump and then wire it up to the stock pump relay and run it off of the 034? That sounds easy, *but i only want the additional fuel pump to come on when im in boost*. I like the idea of running 11psi off the wastegate, im sure i could run that and be reliable, but gas will kill me








That doesnt sound like a very good idea really.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_







That doesnt sound like a very good idea really.

why?


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Turning on a second fuel pump and increasing your fuel flow in the middle of the power band would be a tuning nightmare. You're going to want to wire up your in line fuel pump to run whenever the stock one runs. Increasing the fuel flow to your rail isn't going to decrease your gas mileage if your injectors aren't squirting that extra fuel into your cylinders. Think of it like a garden hose with a nozzle at the end. it doesn't matter how much flow potential there is through the hose, the flow is ultimately controled by the nozzle (injector) and with 034EFI you have 100% control of your injector's duty cycle.
As far as your wastegate....I'm telling you man, run a 9 pound spring combo. It's going to be a good long time before you run anywhere over 18psi which is what a 9 pound spring will allow. You're going to want to be able to turn your boost down to 9psi. Hell, if it wasn't such a pain in the ass to swap springs, I'd put a 7pound spring in mine right now. That allows a consistant 14psi if you choose which is higher than I've ever turned my boost too....and at 12psi I've spun tires at 60-70mph.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_ nightmare. You're going to want to wire up your in line fuel pump to run whenever the stock one runs. 

Ok, so do you know how i would do this? I mean, should i just wire it up to my ignition and be through with it?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Update:
Started on 034 EFI. We are going to be taking out all of the stock wiring that isnt needed, so it may take a little longer than expected...
Now all we have left on wiring is just soldering some wires together, and routing the lines. Pretty simple actually.








Total hours today 2 1/2


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_Turning on a second fuel pump and increasing your fuel flow in the middle of the power band would be a tuning nightmare. You're going to want to wire up your in line fuel pump to run whenever the stock one runs. 


I actually run my inline pump a similar way on my 12vT. I set my car to run 44psi fuel pressure with the inline pump on. Then I have a switch going to the relay so I can turn the pump off whenever I want. Car runs about 5psi less fuel pressure and gets a little bettter mieage with the pump off.
You could also hook it to a boost activated switch and have it come on when you hit 6psi or something
My main reason for doing this was noise. The inline pump is loud, but shouldn't be as bad on a mk4 jetta depending on where you put the pump. 
From what I researched before doing this, the inline pump will remain lubricated because fuel is still flowing through it, but at full throttle under boost there may be added stress on the stock pump trying to push through the inline when its off.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I was gonna say, sounds like a good way to burn out your stock pump. But if its been working to no ill effect then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

Yeah, almost 10k miles set up this way. Keep in mind that my turbo doesn't really spool up until 3500rpms, so I only go into boost when I want to. Cruising on the highway at 80mph with the pump on or off gives me the same EGT reading as well. From the next lane over at a red light, people look at your car funny when the pump is on.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well, i guess the gas mileage would stay the same if i just wired it up to the stock pump as opposed to hooking it up to a boost activated switch


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_well, i guess the gas mileage would stay the same if i just wired it up to the stock pump as opposed to hooking it up to a boost activated switch

Kiss gas mileage goodbye.......


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*

ordered my piping and connectors.
2 2 1/2" Hump Hose connectors
1 90 degree hose
1 3"-2 1/2" reducer
8 T-bolt clamps
2 25" long Stainless Steel Mandrel U-J bends.
I am doing all one piece Mandrel Bent Stainless Steel piping. I am just going to cut and weld and hope for the best. Now i just need to get something to cut this pipe with









Arnold is putting together a Downpipe for me within the next 2 weeks, so hopefully this wont take much longer.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_
Kiss gas mileage goodbye.......









How do you figure? If you have 100% control over your injector's duty cycle, there's no reason extra fuel _pressure_ in your rail will affect fuel _flow_ from your injector.


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_How do you figure? If you have 100% control over your injector's duty cycle, there's no reason extra fuel _pressure_ in your rail will affect fuel _flow_ from your injector.

Increased pressure in the fuel rail wont effect the pulse width of the injector. I was referring to the project in general. I think you misunderstood me or maybe I came about it in the wrong way. Regardless gas mileage with a turbo set up and SEM….gas mileage will take a dump.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*

Update:
Finally mocked up part of the IC piping. We routed the 2.5" 304 Stainless piping from TB to the intercooler. 
But theres a catch








We mounted the stock air box (not actually being used for intake system, just for hiding IC piping) to where the IC piping ran through it. This gives it the hidden look, and makes it look more stock like. So when you pop the hood, all you see is black IC piping (that looks like intake piping) and an air box. 
Also made a custom heat shiled out of aluminum in replacement of the stock one, since the turbo was so big i couldnt use it anymroe








pics to come, just having problems with my software and computer issues.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

llookin sweet bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Let's see some pictures!!!!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (malezlotko)*

updates???


----------



## MaloMK4NY (Sep 25, 2006)

Wish to do this to my Gti some day in the future wish you the best !


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MaloMK4NY)*

Intercooler, with custom brackets and more custom piping is going on Monday afternoon. I have to take it somewhere to get them to do it since i have no welder or bandsaw








DP should come in within the next week or so. After i finish the driver side piping completely, its all just waiting until i can get the DP


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Update!
Heres a video of the progress!
Enjoy!
http://video.google.com/videop...35003 
works now!


_Modified by VR6JettaGLI at 1:22 AM 10-5-2006_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Look closely at some of the last pictures, wheres the IC Piping?????
haha! its hidden by the stock air box!















































































































custom made heat shield, nice and pretty

























This will be some of the design for the pagparts kit, if it is not used with a SRI. I have the whole thing welded up today, it is in, but i have to weld in a intake sensor bung, and BOV flange. Then it will be powdercoated black. DP pics coming soon! this this is pretty? Wait till you see the DP!
whats everyone think?




_Modified by VR6JettaGLI at 11:35 AM 11-1-2006_


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Looks really good dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## LinkATX (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Man, that turbo is crammed in there...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (LinkATX)*

nah, its close to the firewall, but it clears with plenty of room. the only problem i see, is making and intake for the turbo. 4" intake will be quite a task


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Gotta pay to play







.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

looks good man. can't wait to see it running!
Don't bother trying to make this kit OEM looking like HPA or anything.. placing the stock airbox over the piping only makes it look worse in my opinion. I would show off that pipe work after turbo'ing my VR! Besides, where are you gonna find room for the intake piping/filter to the turbo with the airbox being where it is?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (blankster83)*

i have no idea what im doin about that one. we are either going to powdercoat it black, or polish the piping
im going for the sleeper look though


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_im going for the sleeper look though

whatever floats your boat man. that's just makes your engine compartment tacky lookin' to me. Not to mention that it's only creating a big headache for you and trying to figure out where to put the intake/filter setup.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (blankster83)*

i dont know where id put it if it wasnt there, i mean, 4" piping is goin to be hard to maneuver through there


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

you are running MAP based ECU right? So just throw a cone filter right on the turbo. You can put the IAT sensor in the charge piping. (actually you have to, and you want it as close to the manifold as possible.)


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*

IAT is right before the TB, and i am throwin a cone on for now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

are you doing all the fabrication/welding/custom stuff yourself or you have someone do it??? 
I RESPECT people that take their projects this far by THEMSELVES..........doing everything in a small garage. All those long nights wasted etc........but then its all worth it in the end.
I cuurently have a Benz project that i've been working on half a year,







so i know how you feel bro.








RESPECT


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

yes, all in my little garage with some buddies of mine. 
im only 20, so i still have alot to learn. We did this 100% by ourselves, from the teardown, to the install, to the fabrication of the piping. 
thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif guys, 
Talked to Arnold, cant wait to get the DP,
mmmmm......polished.....mandrel......v-band.......mmmmmm......droooool


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

do everything you can while you still young, time flies by fast, you will regret it later, so keep up the good work, maybe i'll see you at Dubwars or something like that, i will definitely come up and say wasup


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

Looking good bro


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VGTI20V* »_do everything you can while you still young, time flies by fast, you will regret it later, so keep up the good work, maybe i'll see you at Dubwars or something like that, i will definitely come up and say wasup










dude, that is so my motto, thats what i live by, and the reason why i decided to do this now, instead of later. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
definitly will try to be at some events once car is done, reppin the pagparts foo


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

You aren't too far from me







. Might see each other at a big GTG sometime down the road.


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
dude, that is so my motto, thats what i live by, and the reason why i decided to do this now, instead of later. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
definitly will try to be at some events once car is done, reppin the pagparts foo









...so we have more things in common that I thought,







except for VR6's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

i know you know where shreveport is, being that you live in texas, and shreveport has all the major casinos. but how far from here are you? you could come hang out with me and the crew at AuDUBahn Motorsports Gruppe anytime. just let me know!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VGTI20V* »_
...so we have more things in common that I thought,







except for VR6's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

we have common VR6's, they both have 24v








i just have a big chunk of iron and aluminum hanging off the side of mine going, " (VR6 note)vroooom...shhhhhhhhhh.....SHHHHHHHHHHH.....(vr6 again)vrooooooooOOOOOOOooOoOOM.....SHHHHH (somemore)......PsssssssssssT....vroom..."


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_yes, all in my little garage with some buddies of mine. 
im only 20, so i still have alot to learn. We did this 100% by ourselves, from the teardown, to the install, to the fabrication of the piping. 
thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif guys, 
Talked to Arnold, cant wait to get the DP,
mmmmm......polished.....mandrel......v-band.......mmmmmm......droooool

it look yummy


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Only 171 miles. Not far at all. Says 3 hours and 17 minutes via Mapquest, so that's like 2 and a half normal driving







.


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
we have common VR6's, they both have 24v








i just have a big chunk of iron and aluminum hanging off the side of mine going, " (VR6 note)vroooom...shhhhhhhhhh.....SHHHHHHHHHHH.....(vr6 again)vrooooooooOOOOOOOooOoOOM.....SHHHHH (somemore)......PsssssssssssT....vroom..."

mine just rattles, need a new head


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

yea dude, we will have a gtg sometime, and ill let you know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Right on. Then hopefully I could get a ride in that VR-T







.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

fo sho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Man I'm so pumped to see this thing seriously, your doing what a ton of people are only dreaming of, me being one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You definatley deserve the biggest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for doing all the work in your garage and on your own with buddies. My hat goes off to you.
I'm going to Alabama for my bros national football game sometime I should stop by and check this thing out








Let us know how it's going and keep us updated, excited to see some more footage!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

ill let everyone know how things are going just as soon as i get my DP!!!!
Arnold said the thing would be done last saturday at the latest, but im thinking it will be this saturday...
i have a great idea....How about everyone here calls PagParts and tells Arnold that you are waiting to see this thing move??? that would help me out a whole bunch if everyone would do that








as for coming and seeing, just let me know when, and i can make arrangements. you can hang out with us at AuDUBahn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you need a place to stay, just let us know, we can hook ya up


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

You better hurry up or I'll finish before you.
Motor is out on a stand and stripped, power washed etc. Tranny is out too, power washed and stripped. waiting for the Quaife, then the case gets polished, and it all goes back together.
This also means our SRI and turbo mani will be done soon.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_ill let everyone know how things are going just as soon as i get my DP!!!!
Arnold said the thing would be done last saturday at the latest, but im thinking it will be this saturday...
i have a great idea....How about everyone here calls PagParts and tells Arnold that you are waiting to see this thing move??? that would help me out a whole bunch if everyone would do that








as for coming and seeing, just let me know when, and i can make arrangements. you can hang out with us at AuDUBahn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you need a place to stay, just let us know, we can hook ya up









what's taking them so long??? I was talking to Arnold on the phone awhile back and he was acting like it would definitely be done before the end of the year. I'm not thinking that is so likely anymore..


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_ill let everyone know how things are going just as soon as i get my DP!!!!
Arnold said the thing would be done last saturday at the latest, but im thinking it will be this saturday...
i have a great idea....How about everyone here calls PagParts and tells Arnold that you are waiting to see this thing move??? that would help me out a whole bunch if everyone would do that








as for coming and seeing, just let me know when, and i can make arrangements. you can hang out with us at AuDUBahn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you need a place to stay, just let us know, we can hook ya up









I'll have to find out when my bro's game is and see if I can get enough gas to go a little bit out of my way, but I never miss a chance to see some fellow dubbers... let alone another 24v


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

fo sho, let me know when, and i can make arrangements http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

just recieved a pic of an "almost" finalized downpipe...
it should makes it way to my door by the middle or end of the week, then all i have to do is a little bit of wiring thats left, and fabing the passenger side IC piping.
Im so excited!!!


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Nice. Is that a full 3 incher?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*

yes...it is a full 3 inches haha...as soon as i get it in, ill finish the car, i cant wait


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

finally almost done cant wait to get my hands on that down pipe
should be recieveing my rod bolts and head studs this week.
all that left injectors down pipe chip 
i wonder when the chip will be done


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

i dunno when that will be done, THEY have to get their car running first, and its not going to be running untill hes done with the SRI, then im getting one hehe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Can't wait to see it running man! Great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*

Update:
Downpipes here! Starting on it tomorow to finish piping...Heres some pics for clicks!
























My new Tat!
















yea yea i know, it needs to be touched up


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Sick. DOOO ITTTTT!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WCoUtReT* »_Sick. DOOO ITTTTT!

its already been done (the tat that is)


----------



## MaloMK4NY (Sep 25, 2006)

This car is my inspiration for my GTI 24V Turbo!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MaloMK4NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaloMK4NY* »_This car is my inspiration for my GTI 24V Turbo!

wow...im...inspiring...haha!
Thanks dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_its already been done (the tat that is)









i see that, I meant about the car. is it driveable? if not, I'll bet you're anxious!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WCoUtReT* »_
i see that, I meant about the car. is it driveable? if not, I'll bet you're anxious!

dude, ive been anxious for like...7 months!


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

does it run??
yay page six is mine


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*

no, we welded the exhaust flange on today, and the 02 bung. i need to find a place to buy a v-band clamp...anyone know of a food place?
everything else gets welded up this week


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_no, we welded the exhaust flange on today, and the 02 bung. i need to find a place to buy a v-band clamp...anyone know of a food place?
everything else gets welded up this week

hmmmm a food place lets see
we have IN and OUT here in Cali bomb as burgers hahahhaaa


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

atpturbo.com


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (elliMX191)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Burns stainless steel has them as well. Type them into google and you will find them.


----------



## NHvr6GLI (Nov 19, 2006)

where did you get the TT conversion shiftring? looks dope..


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (NHvr6GLI)*

i just had to change some MORE timing settings and spark settings on the good old 034.







mann good luck with that thing. ive finally got mine runnin cherry but its taken a while. hope you kno a lot about tuning.. or a good tuner out there. cuase i didnt kno **** when i started.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (NHvr6GLI)*

ecstuning
_Quote, originally posted by *NHvr6GLI* »_where did you get the TT conversion shiftring? looks dope..


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Badstuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Badstuw* »_i just had to change some MORE timing settings and spark settings on the good old 034.







mann good luck with that thing. ive finally got mine runnin cherry but its taken a while. hope you kno a lot about tuning.. or a good tuner out there. cuase i didnt kno **** when i started.









im in the same boat, i know nothing haha...
its all good, thats why you learn right?
if i learn how to do it, it just makes me more knowledgeable


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

yuup exactly. ive learned so much about tuning and how a performance engine runs just by messing with 034. its a wealth of knowledge, and the guys on the 034 forum couldnt do a better job at helping out a cutomer. hey and when you get your car up and runnin, let me know how everything works. i still have some bugs here and there, like the stock tach doesnt always work, and dont expect your ac to run right when your tach signal isnt comin in right. small things like that really can be a pain.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Badstuw)*

Well, looks like one more piece of piping has to be welded, one silicon 90 degree hose needs to be fitted, fill it up with oil and G12, do a little bit more wiring, and reroute some coolant hoses and we should be good to go...Just waiting on UPS and my welding source to be open. ETA...2-3 weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

we tried to start it today. But when we filled it back up with G12 we discovered some leaks in the coolant lines...Justin forgot to tighten up a couple lines, so we had to take off the bumper, Intake manifold, IC, Piping, TB, WG, TUrbo, etc etc etc...basically its a big pain in the a$$...and im just ranting right now.
Also, one of the leaks, the main one, was because one of the steel braided oil lines had a slit in it when it came to me from Pag Parts...we just found it







....now its onto putting that shiz back together, wiring up fuel pump with relays, figuring out where to wire in the power supply for the SEM and then going to get some more G12 tomorrow from VW...
Im not in the best of moods right now


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

We took it all apart, put it back together a little bit, ran some fluid through the motor to see if we fixed it...and sure enough, the little copper washer that seals the coolant hose fitting on the AN line is scratch to he11 and back and cant be fixed, so we have to wait till tomorow to get a new one..
Almost started her up today, but didnt because of one measly little POS copper washer...a washer! Im so pissed








someone give me a valium please! lol...thurday we will continue the progress, and hopefully, if we dont have anymore leaks, crank the thing up. Im just hoping that my car will be able to drive with the IC piping so close to the axle








oh yea, and fitting the bumper is going to be a PITA too http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Nice thread. It's good to see actual informative BT stuff in here


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*

thanks man, this things taken 8 months, but ive built most the parts with little resources...being in Louisiana sucks, because theres no good shops here, so I just learn, and do everything on my own...one day i will open up a real shop here and give this city a real reliable shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rickypr (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

anyone looking for ferrea valves i've got a great deal


----------



## rickypr (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (rickypr)*

pics!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (rickypr)*

oh snap...$400
tempting, but i need to get my car on the road first


----------



## rickypr (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Cool bro best of luck. I had some issues with my injectors but finally scored some new ones (750cc) so we'll be dynoing this week hoping to break the 600whp barrier


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (rickypr)*

what was the problem with the injectors? I ordered mine from PagParts and he said they would fit...is there some sort of spacer or gasket i should have for them?


----------



## rickypr (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

No they should fit fine with the right o-ring but mine somehow weren't calibrated properly and were irreparable.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (rickypr)*

car is done...
We tried to start it...
It turns over, gets fuel...but no spark....
It has something to do with 034, but i have no clue what...i will have to call them tomorow or something...
Ill keep everyone informed


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

your best bet is to run the spark in wasted spark setup. it will give you consistent starting everytime. what boxes do you have checked for the spark phases? ill compare to what i got in my setup and tell you any changes. even better if you could get me a screen shot of your config screen. 


_Modified by Badstuw at 11:56 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Badstuw)*

haha, yea see the problem is, i dont have that cord to go from the ecu to the laptop, so i dont even have my laptop hooked up to it yet. I guess i should do that first and see what happens next


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Ohhhh I'm so racing you to see who finishes their 24VT first!!!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_haha, yea see the problem is, i dont have that cord to go from the ecu to the laptop, so i dont even have my laptop hooked up to it yet. I guess i should do that first and see what happens next

are you serious?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
are you serious?









supposedly you dont have to have the ecu hooked up to the laptop to run it. I cant find a cable for this thing anywhere, so i had to modify one to make it fit








now i can even get ahold of 034 because their techs are on their lunch break...and i have to be at work in an hour








guess i will be waiting another 3 days until monday comes along


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

well see the thing is, that you have to actually flash the ecu with the 034 software with your laptop. it doesnt come ready to start for a 24v vr6. all the values are blank. you need to get the ecu powered up and get the 034 program running before you can try starting that engine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Badstuw at 7:33 PM 3-9-2007_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Badstuw)*

thats stu, ill try that tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheArchitect (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Badstuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Badstuw* »_well see the thing is, that you have to actually flash the ecu with the 034 software with your laptop. it doesnt come ready to start for a 24v vr6. all the values are blank. you need to get the ecu powered up and get the 034 program running before you can try starting that engine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Badstuw at 7:33 PM 3-9-2007_

Not true at all.
The 034 ECU comes flashed with its firmware, and if it was purchased for the 24v vr6 application, cames with a database (in the ECU) to allow you to start, if not get you VERY close to starting the engine for your application.
If the ECU was purchased for a generic application, then it will probably come set up for a 5 cyl engine or whatever setup that 034 uses to test the ECU prior to shipping.
The ECU NEVER comes with its fields blank since it cant be tested that way.


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

hahah yeaa i got pwned. the architect is the god of 034. your right, mine didnt come blank at all, but it did take some serious tweakin to get the engine running correctly


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Badstuw)*

well, im wondering what my problem is. the car is turning over, but its nor firing at all...i know all the wires are hooked up right, im just thinking that it has something to do with the ecu















im working on it again tomorow, so we will see how it turns out


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















































































can you say...hidden?








VDUBfan4Life


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

kit looks good.. whens the availability going to happen?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (1.8Tspeed!)*

It might not even be the PP Kit anymore, i havent heard from arnold in a long while, so im not sure what to make of it. he was shooting for spring time of 07. So we will see what happens


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Your set up is looking really good, I was thinking you would have pipes and wires running all over the place since you were doing it yourself. I would still give props for that too,.....looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*

Thanks mang, i am trying to wire in the fuel pump as we speak...maybe thats the problem with it not starting








hopefully, this will fix the problem


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

timing is off








taking the motor apart thursday AGAIN!






















































































































































































































































Im so pissed...compression was at 30psi, so theres no way in hell it would have ever cranked...
so now back onto setting the timing again...
why does VW insist on putting the WRONG mark on the cra
the crankshaft pulley?? I mean, when we just checked it, TDC was 90* off from the oem mark! WTF!?? that just ****ed up my whole week...


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_timing is off








why does VW insist on putting the WRONG mark on the cra
the crankshaft pulley?? I mean, when we just checked it, TDC was 90* off from the oem mark! WTF!?? that just ****ed up my whole week...

You should take some pictures of this....I am curious to see how bad they really messed up. BTW you do know that the crankshaft rotates twice for every one rotation of the camshaft. Are you sure you just didn't rotate the crank once which would make more sense of why the markings on the crank are accurate but #1cylinder is not TDC.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*

yes we know, we took out the spark plug in cyl 1, hand turned it to TDC, verified that it was at TDC, and checked out the mark on the CSP more than once...and it was 90* off from the mark








I really hope i dont have damage


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

is it sad that i can take off my bumper, IC, piping, radiator support, and my intake manifold off in 30 minutes??? Ive done it so many times, i could do it, in my sleep


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_i never actually turned anything to top dead center. The only thing that i even moved was the exhaust cam, and that was just to get the bolts out. But i put it back to where it was. i never moved the crankshaft, or intake cam. i made marks to where everything was, and put everything back like it was. Do yall think i did it right?





































Sucks man, this time GET A BENTLEY
take the chain off both cams, and start from scratch. There is no way the mark on the crank pulley is off on a stock unit so double check until you got it right. These motors you cant time by the coat hanger down the spark plug hole method. Follow the marks. 
then before you put the valve cover back on, spin it by hand at least 10 revolutions and see if the marks still line up. Also be sure to spin it 10 time before you even pull it apart to max both of the variators on the cams out, all stuff that will be detailed in the bentley








Good luck


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ya see...we have a bentley, we followed the procedures...but something was not on apparantly


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Saw from the other thread, looks like you got away with one. Now get her running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

it fired up. But its not staying running right now. I cant really tell what the problem is right now, but ill figure it out soon hopefully. Ill just call 034 tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Ok, it runs, idles, revs, sound like a beast!!!
Video in a couple minutes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lamawithaVR6 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_Ok, it runs, idles, revs, sound like a beast!!!
Video in a couple minutes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hurry it up!!!


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (lamawithaVR6)*

sweet


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

10 more minutes! youtube doesnt like big movies!


----------



## lamawithaVR6 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_10 more minutes! youtube doesnt like big movies!


gotta be up in 5 hours but im waiting up for you


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (lamawithaVR6)*

its at 50% just wait


----------



## lamawithaVR6 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

oh i will. i wont be able to sleep knowing its up and running and that im not witnessing it


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (lamawithaVR6)*

Its uploaded, youtube has to approve of it. its just a startup, and me talking like an A$$ because i was so excited that it ran! 
But it does sound really really good under throttle!


----------



## mbzdoc (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Congrats on getting it running!!! You must be psyched. I bet you won't sleep tonight.
AnYhow, I cant wait to see the video. I've got to go to sleep, but like a little kid I don't want to. I'm excited for you. I've been following your progress from the beginning.
Give yourself a pat on the back. I'll have a few







's for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by mbzdoc at 3:10 AM 3-16-2007_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

VIDEO!!!!
this was the first startup

tomorrow ill tune, race, etc etc! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIghTAw4868


----------



## lamawithaVR6 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_VIDEO!!!!
this was the first startup

tomorrow ill tune, race, etc etc! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIghTAw4868 


asdfghjkl
****IN SIIIIIIICK!!! 



















































*EDIT* forget tomorrow! i say you tune, race, etc etc and make more vids NOW!


_Modified by lamawithaVR6 at 12:20 AM 3-16-2007_


----------



## mbzdoc (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Just saw the video.
Really nice installation.
This sure is a far cry from the first pictures of you just starting to take the car apart.
Sounds great!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to hear it after tuning.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (mbzdoc)*

definitly drink some beers for me because i cant 2nite!!! I probably wont be drinking for a while now, come to think of it because ill be driving! making up 8 months of not driving my car!
Ill definitly make more videos soon, especially after the tune! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for the support guys!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

congrats brother!


----------



## rickypr (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Yeah bro stoked you got it running! Told you not to worry about internal damage you'll be suprised what kind of punishment these engines can take. Next week I,ll be going to the dyno and track hoping that my new setup will dyno better numbersand at least run a 10.8 1/4 mile. Ill post videos asap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (rickypr)*

you just need 1-2 theeths of on the cam gear and you will have hit the valves.








A valve drop do not need to come instant.
It could happend later


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good work, lets hope all is well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Cant wait to finally see this thing on the road. I bet youre stoked!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (NOVAdub)*

Alright so a little update for ya!
Took car on the road today, its only boosting at 5psi, and its supposed to be at 11psi, but, at 5psi it tore the tires off through 3rd gear








When i got back from the run, the motor smoked a little bit, but i think its because it had a whole bunch off coolant on the motor from last night because the smoke was white. Its not smoking out of the downpipe, thats just black because its so rich. So tonight when i get off work we will fix a couple things, hook up the wideband and see what a/f im running, and then hopefully go for a nice joy ride...with video of course


----------



## mbzdoc (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

This is the time when your patience will really be tested. There will be a lot of tweaking to do and you might find some leaks etc.
You are almost there!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (mbzdoc)*

i know, we will test and tune some more tonight!


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_i know, we will test and tune some more tonight!

MORE VIDEOS!!







I'm planning my trip down there!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

hell yea! we are having a gtg next weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

heyy congrats! got a quick question for ya. hows your stock tach doin. is it working fine when you drive around? or does it go in and out. thats the only real problem with my car and 034 is that damn tach.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Badstuw)*

my tach doesnt work either








how do you make the fans work?????


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_my tach doesnt work either








how do you make the fans work?????


This is why the tuner keep ther sectrets to them self when it comes to advanced Motronic tuning.
You should have used standars Ecu and just called HGP/HPA or Wagner ,rothe-motorsport or even Unitronic .
700hp is no problem on the OEM Ecu but wery few know how to tune it.
If its good enough for ferrari it good enough for an easy turbo converion.
We made 24v turbo already in ~2000-2001
http://www.tangring.com


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_my tach doesnt work either








how do you make the fans work?????


24v tach signal is over CAN-bus.
unless you leave the stock ecu ~1/2 connected, you'll need a new tach.
suggestion:
poke some of the 1.8T guys that have dumped the stock ECU.
-Jeff


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

fans work now, and ill begin working on the tach on sunday


----------



## JamesO (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We made 24v turbo already in ~2000-2001
http://www.tangring.com


That link is like that juice i drink in the morning..... BEAT!


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Phew...I thought this was a 30 day or so project? haha.
Anyway, congrats on finally getting it running. Once you get all the bugs worked out you'll love it. Be sure to share the secret whenever you get the tach working right. I never got it on mine. When the tach doesn't work, either does your a/c. I'm glad I'm not the only one who had a tach problem now. I will tell you, you probably DON'T need to redo the wiring off your VR connection. I redid mine about 15 times to no avail. Get a good tune and tell us what 10-11psi feels like. Fix your tach and tell us what 15+ feels like. I spun tires at over 70 racing a Mustang on the inter....ahem, on the racetrack at 14psi. 
I do kinda of miss that car, but it's nice to be back in a world I understand. My latest project should dyno anywhere from 700-800whp at 30psi and weighs about 2400lbs with a full cage. Should be fun.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*

i wish i could know myself what 11psi feels like...my clutch is gone, and i have an oil leak, so i guess ill be waiting


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_i wish i could know myself what 11psi feels like...my clutch is gone, and i have an oil leak, so i guess ill be waiting

you already burnt up the spec stage 3+ clutch??!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

haha...no, that was my stock one...and it wasnt burnt up, just soaked with oil
Im getting either the spec stage3 or 3+ soon though


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_soon

You'd better! I want to see more than a smoky garage!!


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

My stock clutch handled 14psi occasionally and 9psi daily for 16k miles when I had it, I think about 20k miles now with no issue.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*

my stock clutch would have been fine, but now it has oil all over it


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

pulling motor and dissasembling motor for the motor build tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

ha!
so we pulled th motor today, and theres a hole in my bellhousing. Leaking gear oil, and the housing is toast. I need a new one, and while im at it, im just going to go ahead and put in the hpa gear set, lsd and bolt kit and get the tranny cleaned up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Nevermind, saw the pics. Good lord


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:35 PM 7-30-2007_


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

motor is at the shop being build along with the trany


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

AIM owns me







.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*

true story


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_AIM owns me







.

so random,
but so true!


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Finish it


----------



## ib4tl gtfo ftw (Feb 1, 2007)

yeah this car will be serious when its all together. seems like you chose good quality parts. get it done!


----------



## swade (Nov 10, 2007)

Any updates? This thing will be sick...
swade


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (swade)*

I believe he's picking the motor up this weekend.
Not sure I'll be able to come help though dude







.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

yea, i should be picking up my motor and tranny from dubsquared Friday.
Then we will work on it on Saturday morning, and then also on Sunday. It should take us two weekends to finish it all


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_yea, i should be picking up my motor and tranny from dubsquared Friday.
Then we will work on it on Saturday morning, and then also on Sunday. It should take us two weekends to finish it all


You got everything back? Nice man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Can't wait to see what yours can do.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_yea, i should be picking up my motor and tranny from dubsquared Friday.
Then we will work on it on Saturday morning, and then also on Sunday. It should take us two weekends to finish it all

we should have a good time this weekend...mainly getting the motor hooked back up. bleeding the clutch and powersteering lines...blah, blah. Wires out the wha


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*

nice i can't wait to see it going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

pffsh..
all lies
give me a 24 pack of drpepper.. itll be done this weekend.








bakber knows how i roll
oh and got myself off probation, should be turning in my paperwork for the air force this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_pffsh..
all lies
give me a 24 pack of drpepper.. itll be done this weekend.








bakber knows how i roll
oh and got myself off probation, should be turning in my paperwork for the air force this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My brother is moving out for good next week. Bring your paperwork to Barksdale Air Force Base in Bossier City, LA and come live at my house again before my room mate finds someone else.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
My brother is moving out for good next week. Bring your paperwork to Barksdale Air Force Base in Bossier City, LA and come live at my house again before my room mate finds someone else.









SNAAP!!!!
call me later


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

just to the heck of it i'll call you tomorrow
this was post #900 for me







1000 here I come


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Justing youre more of a whore than i am now, its official
And now the shop called me. They are having to patch up the tranny, but its taking a lot longer than expected, so i wont have it back till the middle of next week or next weekend. They ran into some problems, so we will give an update next week


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_Justing youre more of a whore than i am now, its official
And now the shop called me. They are having to patch up the tranny, but its taking a lot longer than expected, so i wont have it back till the middle of next week or next weekend. They ran into some problems, so we will give an update next week


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

what happened to your tranny?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_what happened to your tranny?









something about a big hole in it.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
something about a big hole in it.










that just made me throw up a little...









*PAGE 9 OWNED BISHES!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

can i have his throwoutbearing








i have his intake manifold for hostage!


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_can i have his throwoutbearing








i have his intake manifold for hostage!

don't you still have to get that thing painted??


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
don't you still have to get that thing painted??

im appearently good at procrastinating.. and the guy would of done it for free and i would of felt bad not paying him.. and sense im broke, it kind of doesnt work out


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

i'm back








i seriously hope u get ur stuff done, now that my license is suspended again my mom's being a whore and making me sell my car







i know, crime... regardless my point is now i'm living my dreams through you (and somehow i doubt i'm alone)
good luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_im appearently good at procrastinating.. and the guy would of done it for free and i would of felt bad not paying him.. and sense im broke, it kind of doesnt work out









JeffBeagley
I've decided to waste my 1000th post on making fun of you because I'm a "VWvortex Whore" You are a very lazy Dubber but one of the coolest people I know here...beside Jacob. You need to come back down here. Chef Jose said he misses you. So get off your A$$ and fix your car so you can take it back apart again to get that intake manifold repainted...for free! Left over Uni Black FTMFW!
Justin


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
JeffBeagley
I've decided to waste my 1000th post on making fun of you because I'm a "VWvortex Whore" You are a very lazy Dubber but one of the coolest people I know here...beside Jacob. You need to come back down here. Chef Jose said he misses you. So get off your A$$ and fix your car so you can take it back apart again to get that intake manifold repainted...for free! Left over Uni Black FTMFW!
Justin









lmao i love you ( superbad style )


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

wow 1000 post already








at least i got some credit haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
that just made me throw up a little...










imagine how it made me feel


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
imagine how it made me feel

I was also a bit sick


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*

wow that sucks dude.







any updates on the progress?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

there is a new transmission in route to Dallas right now then we should get the motor and transmission back next week


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_there is a new transmission in route to Dallas right now then we should get the motor and transmission back next week

holla, bakber im crashing on the couch if it happens soon
and chef joses so we can make fun of the front lady


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

talked to Dub^2 today and they have the transmission. They told me it wont be done by this weekend because they are doing a head job thats taking up all the time. 
but there is NO reason that it shouldnt be done next week. I keep telling myself and you guys next week, no the next week, and so on and so on, but i really think its gonna happen next week if they work on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

That thing is going to be so sick.







...NEXT WEEK!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by skeil_03gli at 4:42 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_talked to Dub^2 today and they have the transmission. They told me it wont be done by this weekend because they are doing a head job thats taking up all the time. 
but there is NO reason that it shouldnt be done next week. I keep telling myself and you guys next week, no the next week, and so on and so on, but i really think its gonna happen next week if they work on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im stoked for this...
remind me to bring my power bleeder.. it helped a bunch


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

Ok so Saturday morning Me, Jeff Beagley, and Bakber (maybe) will be going to Dubsquared in Arlington to pick up my motor. We are meeting Proshot there and if anyone else wants to meet up feel free, we will get lunch or somethin. 
Anyways, were working on it Saturday afternoon into the night and then on Sunday...which is my Birthday so maybe we will have some positive outcomes


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

gl man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

ahh awesome maybe it will finally breathe fire! it would be epic haha it seems like the 24v market and community is finally picking its pieces up and growing larger and closer
/montageishthing


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

expect another goofy start up video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this time, it includes Beagles








I KILL YOU!!!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_Ok so Saturday morning Me, Jeff Beagley, and Bakber (maybe) will be going to Dubsquared in Arlington to pick up my motor. We are meeting Proshot there and if anyone else wants to meet up feel free, we will get lunch or somethin. 
Anyways, were working on it Saturday afternoon into the night and then on Sunday...which is my Birthday so maybe we will have some positive outcomes

So which break in method do you believe in? Hard driving, or by the book take it easy?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
So which break in method do you believe in? Hard driving, or by the book take it easy?

We will be taking it easy...Like and 80 year old woman that just bought a BMW and doesn't wanna scratch it.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
We will be taking it easy...Like and 80 year old woman that just bought a BMW and doesn't wanna scratch it.

Ive heard from LOTS of engine builders that you need to run the engine hard VS. take it easy... Heres a good read on engine break-ins that you guys should atleast glance at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Ive heard from LOTS of engine builders that you need to run the engine hard VS. take it easy... Heres a good read on engine break-ins that you guys should atleast glance at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm

Running the standalone we really aren't that good at tuning so we want to be careful with the motor till it's tuned by someone that know what they are doing


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
Running the standalone we really aren't that good at tuning so we want to be careful with the motor till it's tuned by someone that know what they are doing

Yeah, that was one of my dilemas when deciding which wiring to go with...


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Yeah, that was one of my dilemas when deciding which wiring to go with...

well...It's not a problem. Just something else to work around


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*























"break it in easy"- thats the way I would do it too.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*

how much HP and WHP you looking at man?... what are the goals?


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_Running the standalone we really aren't that good at tuning so we want to be careful with the motor till it's tuned by someone that know what they are doing

I know we have pretty different setups hardware wise but if you want to try my 034 files out, you can give it a shot for your startup. My car runs pretty damn good. its no pro tune and its never been tuned on a dyno, but it should get you in the right direction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its should better than the vr6 starting file that 034 provides.


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_*Will's old* transmission is in route to Dallas right now then we should get the motor and transmission back next week

Yea yea don't mention it.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WCoUtReT* »_
Yea yea don't mention it.









WCoURet came thru on a used transmission at a great price so we can get this car back on the road.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
So which break in method do you believe in? Hard driving, or by the book take it easy?

I know exactly what your talking about, breaking it in hard to expand the gaskets and and seat everything in the motor. ive heard of that, and i think we did that on my jeep when we all the new parts installed on it, and it worked fine. 
But since we dont have a perfect tune on the 034 yet, we will just have to take it easy until we are confortable with the AF ratio.

_Quote, originally posted by *reeze03gli* »_how much HP and WHP you looking at man?... what are the goals?

well...







...we are only going to be able to push it to about 15lbs since we are on the stock manifold, but at 11lbs im hoping for 360whp and at 15lbs over 400whp...
But after the SRI comes in and is installed with a great dyno tune, were hoping to max out the injectors and make over 600whp

_Quote, originally posted by *Badstuw* »_
I know we have pretty different setups hardware wise but if you want to try my 034 files out, you can give it a shot for your startup. My car runs pretty damn good. its no pro tune and its never been tuned on a dyno, but it should get you in the right direction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its should better than the vr6 starting file that 034 provides.

dude that would be amazing if you could do that! When can you send me those files? and what psi does it range from?

_Quote, originally posted by *WCoUtReT* »_
Yea yea don't mention it.









yea, Will is pretty much the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thats why i love the 24v guys, we all help each other out when someone needs it for the love of the hobbie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
I know exactly what your talking about, breaking it in hard to expand the gaskets and and seat everything in the motor. ive heard of that, and i think we did that on my jeep when we all the new parts installed on it, and it worked fine. 
But since we dont have a perfect tune on the 034 yet, we will just have to take it easy until we are confortable with the AF ratio.


What was your AFR like when your engine was running? Does 034 offer real time mapping, meaning changes in ignition advance and fuel pulse width while the engine is running? DTA offer two options of mapping, MAP as main load and TPS as main load with MAP compensation(which is what I am using). If you are going to get a map from another, make sure they are using the same main loads.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*

yea im pretty sure its real time mapping, we never really got to tinker with it.
but i have no clue what my afr was, im sure it was pretty rich. 
I do know that at first they gave me a map for stock injectors...which maxed out my 680s


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
I know exactly what your talking about, breaking it in hard to expand the gaskets and and seat everything in the motor. ive heard of that, and i think we did that on my jeep when we all the new parts installed on it, and it worked fine. 
But since we dont have a perfect tune on the 034 yet, we will just have to take it easy until we are confortable with the AF ratio.


If you do want to do the "Hard" break-in, try and do as little normal driving on it as possible before you start to break it in, becasue the first 20 miles of the break in are the most important and can make the differance between like 5% in WHP...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

if i get the tune from badstu then im sure ill be able to break it in proper


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

my break in period was my drive up to h2oi 07. i had like 150 miles on the car when we left nashville at 2am to start our journey. i was bein real gentle until we got blasted by a sneaky state trooper sitting in between the trees who had kept his radar off until he spotted 2 dubs and a bmw doin a steady 95mph. all of a sudden all our v1's went beserk and he came out after us like a bat outta hell! 
well, the other two slowed down, but not wanting a nasty ticket i just dropped the hammer!!! he was dumb enuf to pass the other my buddys and come after me!








next thing you know we're doin 150 and had to stay off the main roads for a while...










_Modified by turbodub06 at 7:09 PM 2-2-2008_


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Jacob...I think you need an SRI to break in the engine "properly" and boost more than 12 pounds right off the bat...I wonder where u could get a great deal on one??


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

IM sent about tune file


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snitches Get Stitches* »_Jacob...I think you need an SRI to break in the engine "properly" and boost more than 12 pounds right off the bat...I wonder where u could get a great deal on one??


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Ok guys, picked up the motor today around 1pm from Dubsquared. By the time we got home it was 4pm and we didnt start working on it till 6pm. Its all assembled and in the car, but Dubsquared forgot to send back the tranny mount and the "bleeder valve to the hydraulic hose thingy mabober?"-Jeff Beagley
and also misc. bolts that were threaded into the tranny. So i need to get those back















Anyways, Badstu is sending me a base map to work with and we are fiberglassing the intake manifold tonight to make it last a little longer on 11psi. Should start up the motor on Sunday of next week if all goes well
Random Quotes from tonight:
BakBer- "dude, i wore a white shirt and i didnt even get it dirty!"
BakBer- "I wore my best pair of jeans for this"
My response- "you got to look good for the dub"
Jeff Beagley- "Thats impressive...Geez" (after ditching us for a random chick for 5 hours and not doing one damn thing on the install







"
BTW...Jeff spent $70 to drive his car to dallas....for no damn reason...
Proshot- "Dude i just woke up (3:30pm) sorry i missed seeing you guys"








And the funniest thing happend, some n00b at Dubsquared ordered a used turbo kit...and he was hitting boost in it....well Billy took the turbo apart and there was a big frickin paper towel balled up in the turbine






















Bakber- "so he was driving an N/A 1.8t?" lmao!



_Modified by VR6JettaGLI at 11:31 PM 2-2-2008_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

omg engine in car! milestone! can't wait


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snitches Get Stitches* »_Jacob...I think you need an SRI to break in the engine "properly" and boost more than 12 pounds right off the bat...I wonder where u could get a great deal on one??

and now that i think about it, ill call you tomorrow about this.
Oh and on a side note...
1) I get motor back today
2) my girlfriend breaks up with me today
3) I got fired from my job today
4) Its my birthday...
I guess i gotta take the good with the bad


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

make an offer boss...seriously though...very excited to hear that your on the right steps....exciting stuff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_Proshot- "Dude i just woke up (3:30pm) sorry i missed seeing you guys"









Those weren't my exact words, but pretty much it







. I didn't get home until 4:45 or so last night because I was helping install some coils on a TT.
And sorry about all the other **** man







. Hope your birthday turns out better than it's started.


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
and now that i think about it, ill call you tomorrow about this.
Oh and on a side note...
1) I get motor back today
2) my girlfriend breaks up with me today
3) I got fired from my job today
4) Its my birthday...
I guess i gotta take the good with the bad

Wow, what a day. Glad you got your motor back though


_Modified by skeil_03gli at 7:40 AM 2-3-2008_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
and now that i think about it, ill call you tomorrow about this.
Oh and on a side note...
1) I get motor back today
2) my girlfriend breaks up with me today
3) I got fired from my job today
4) Its my birthday...
I guess i gotta take the good with the bad

DAMN!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_and now that i think about it, ill call you tomorrow about this.
Oh and on a side note...
1) I get motor back today
2) my girlfriend breaks up with me today
3) I got fired from my job today
4) Its my birthday...
I guess i gotta take the good with the bad

You and my father share the same B-Day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Look on the bright side... New York won http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif There are plenty more girls out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and there are TONS more jobs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
Oh and on a side note...
1) I get motor back today
 Thats awesome news
2) my girlfriend breaks up with me today
 She's replaceable
3) I got fired from my job today
 That sucks, hopefully you find something soon
4) Its my birthday...
 Happy Bday








I guess i gotta take the good with the bad

Seems to me you had a pretty good day aside from losing your job.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Seems to me you had a pretty good day aside from losing your job.

gotta look on the bright side


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
gotta look on the bright side

Looks like mine might be blown too








Learning is SOOOOOO painful


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey look at it this way now all your attention can be payed toward the VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

PS Happy (Late) Birthday http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_Hey look at it this way now all your attention can be payed toward the VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's what I told him.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
2) my girlfriend breaks up with me today

A wise man once told me you will never have enough money or cars chasing women but you will ALWAYS have enough women chasing money and cars!
Find another and watch the 2 of them fight over you...BTDT.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
A wise man once told me you will never have enough money or cars chasing women but you will ALWAYS have enough women chasing money and cars!


That gave me quite the chuckle.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
A wise man once told me you will never have enough money or cars chasing women but you will ALWAYS have enough women chasing money and cars!
Find another and watch the 2 of them fight over you...BTDT.

haha thats awesome!


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

I'm the party pooper.
Happy Birthday, back on topic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_I'm the party pooper.
Happy Birthday, back on topic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









back on topic...
Billy called, said they couldnt find my parts...then he e-mailed me and said he has now found them and they should ship out today. Hopefully since arlington is only 180 miles away it should get here on thursday. Then its just bolt her in, wire her up, and go hopefully


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Any pics of the process ?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

no, because jeff is always with this girl he met here and has the only camera








might take some today, if he actually decides to help








*cough* bolt in axles /*cough*


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_no, because jeff is always with this girl he met here and has the only camera








might take some today, if he actually decides to help








*cough* bolt in axles /*cough*

Jeff Jeff Jeff...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
A wise man once told me you will never have enough money or cars chasing women but you will ALWAYS have enough women chasing money and cars!
Find another and watch the 2 of them fight over you...BTDT.

lmao


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

still didnt get pictures








you know, jeff said on the phone b4 he moved down here with us that he could get the motor running and in in like 24hours and he wasnt going to sleep or anything till it was done...
...and he hasnt even picked up a wrench yet








i love you jeffypoo...now remember to bring the camera!















but good ideas earlier on the Electric cutout wastegate, i think ill do that to be different...the reroute the open WG pipe out the hood or fender








....im being totally serious


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Damn man, after almost 2yrs. I hope you project gets finally done.
Im sure you'll supply us with some clips too


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

aside from a tranny bracket to bolt the mount to I'm the hold up. I have to reroute the 034 ECM wiring harness to mount the ECM under the dash on the driver side. I'm dong to make a plate for the ECM to bolt to and on the other side have a place to mount relays and fuses


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
A wise man once told me you will never have enough money or cars chasing women but you will ALWAYS have enough women chasing money and cars!


damn, thats sig worthy. i'm sure i'm not the only one...


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_still didnt get pictures








you know, jeff said on the phone b4 he moved down here with us that he could get the motor running and in in like 24hours and he wasnt going to sleep or anything till it was done...
...and he hasnt even picked up a wrench yet








i love you jeffypoo...now remember to bring the camera!















but good ideas earlier on the Electric cutout wastegate, i think ill do that to be different...the reroute the open WG pipe out the hood or fender








....im being totally serious


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
but good ideas earlier on the Electric cutout wastegate, i think ill do that to be different...the reroute the open WG pipe out the hood or fender








....im being totally serious









What is that? like an electric exhaust dump for the wastegate? like this???


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_but good ideas earlier on the Electric cutout wastegate, i think ill do that to be different...the reroute the open WG pipe out the hood or fender








....im being totally serious









Seriously... Please no.








Wastegate dumps sound awful.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

the waste gate is already pointed at the ground. we couldn't hear it over the open down pipe


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
What is that? like an electric exhaust dump for the wastegate? like this???









pretty much...
were going to do 3" exhaust to a super quiet muffler and nice tips, but have a 3" e-cutout on the downpipe with a dump tube for when i want to get max power. The WG cutout was kind of a joke, but i think it would be neat to have my car quiet when i want, and LOUD and optimized for max power when i want


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Good idea

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
pretty much...
were going to do 3" exhaust to a super quiet muffler and nice tips, but have a 3" e-cutout on the downpipe with a dump tube for when i want to get max power. The WG cutout was kind of a joke, but i think it would be neat to have my car quiet when i want, and LOUD and optimized for max power when i want


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_still didnt get pictures








you know, jeff said on the phone b4 he moved down here with us that he could get the motor running and in in like 24hours and he wasnt going to sleep or anything till it was done...
...and he hasnt even picked up a wrench yet








i love you jeffypoo...now remember to bring the camera!















but good ideas earlier on the Electric cutout wastegate, i think ill do that to be different...the reroute the open WG pipe out the hood or fender








....im being totally serious









jeff is dropping the ball...


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
jeff is dropping the ball...
























im just good at entertaining my girl, and coming up with really stupid but amazing ideas late at night. and man can i eat some chinese!
ive gotta be good at something...


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_








im just good at entertaining my girl, and coming up with really stupid but amazing ideas late at night. and man can i eat some chinese!
ive gotta be good at something...

we dont need to hear about your sordid midget porn stories! just help my man get his car done and make your girl watch and be bored like the rest of our women!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
we dont need to hear about your sordid midget porn stories! just help my man get his car done and make your girl watch and be bored like the rest of our women!















\
haha so true
hey jeff...i need someone to bolt in my axles, are you the man for the job?


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_\
haha so true
hey jeff...i need someone to bolt in my axles, are you the man for the job?









screw axles... they will be easier once u get the car on the ground so we can put the wheels in the air so i can rotate the tranny while im laying down there. then ill do them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

ok so heres an update:
I got in a wreck the other day, totaled my MOMS car NOT MY CAR, i got sent to the ER and i have a lot of damage done to my body. Now i am in a ton of debt because i have to pay for the car, insurance, hospital bill, and school so now my car is on hold for a long time.
Hate to say it, but i think im gonna have to put it up for a while and get me a DD










_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 3:12 AM 4-26-2008_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah damn that sucks.








Hopefully the crash wasnt to serious and wont be out of commission for to long. The car is replaceable, but your not. Get better soon!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Ah damn that sucks.








Hopefully the crash wasnt to serious and wont be out of commission for to long. The car is replaceable, but your not. Get better soon!

thanks, im working on it.
The jetta was not totaled, the other car was, but the jetta has a spun rod bearing and needs a new crank


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Wow dude that sucks.







Sorry to hear that - I hope you feel better soon bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Wow dude that sucks.







Sorry to hear that - I hope you feel better soon bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks, hold the fort down for us built boys while im out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_ok so heres an update:
I got in a wreck the other day, totaled my moms car, i got sent to the ER and i have a lot of damage done to my body. Now i am in a ton of debt because i have to pay for the car, insurance, hospital bill, and school so now my car is on hold for a long time.
Hate to say it, but i think im gonna have to put it up for a while and get me a DD









OH SNAP!!!....














..... I hope everything comes out OK for you


----------



## vdeuce (Apr 26, 2008)

RIP


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (vdeuce)*

I think some people are misreading...i totaled a 2000 Honda Accord that i was driving...not the VRT...thank god...
If i totaled the VRT i think i would have just asked for the ambulance to leave me there to die at the scene


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_I think some people are misreading...i totaled a 2000 Honda Accord that i was driving...not the VRT...thank god...
If i totaled the VRT i think i would have just asked for the ambulance to leave me there to die at the scene
















x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

damn bro, that sucks. Glad to hear your aight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Speaking of Honda Accords... don't you hate how the steering wheel tries to fight you whenever you're turning? My roommate has a 2004 Honda Accord. I swear, every time I drive it, I feel that it's just hard headed and stubborn. It simply doesn't want to turn when I want it to.
-Emron


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

How are you feeling now? It sucks to wreck a car but in a way at least it wasn't your baby.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_Speaking of Honda Accords... don't you hate how the steering wheel tries to fight you whenever you're turning? My roommate has a 2004 Honda Accord. I swear, every time I drive it, I feel that it's just hard headed and stubborn. It simply doesn't want to turn when I want it to.
-Emron

its like the power steering in them is just for looks under the engine bay, it doesnt actually work


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_How are you feeling now? It sucks to wreck a car but in a way at least it wasn't your baby.

sternum is killing me, slight neck pains, and my face is still jacked up from the windshield, but im makin it.
Im lookin for a good MKII to drive for a DD for a while


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_Im lookin for a good MKII to drive for a DD for a while

I hope that you aren't expecting to find a good cheap MKII. All the good ones I find are expensive. All the cheap ones I find are ragged out.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_
I hope that you aren't expecting to find a good cheap MKII. All the good ones I find are expensive. All the cheap ones I find are ragged out.

for sure, im trying to find one close to where im at...and that means cheap and stock because no one mods them here in Louisiana, and they are all super cheap


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

hahah i wonder if this is going to be a trend with the vr6t peoples. if you have a vr6t that is currently on stands, engine in or out no matter, you must drive a mkII. im currently rockin a 92' 4 door golf gl with an auto trans. 500 bucks cant go wrong for a DD. i tell you what thou, that 8v pulls hard!! bwaahaha!
Hope your feelin better man.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Badstuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Badstuw* »_ i tell you what thou, that 8v pulls hard!! bwaahaha!
Hope your feelin better man.

thats what they tell me


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

We just pulled the motor out. Getting ready to put it up on an engine stand and remove the crank. Jacob will be going to Dallas soon to see Tom and get a crank. Rod and main bearings will be on order soon along with one new rod and maybe some rod bolts.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*

and oil pump...


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

AND an SRI right? RIGHT!?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_AND an SRI right? RIGHT!?
















workin on it








btw, we pulled the motor completely out in 2 hours


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
workin on it








btw, we pulled the motor completely out in 2 hours


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Bringin' this back from the dead, Captain VR did you call Arnold about your rods yet?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

yea, i talked to him earlier this week. Hes been very busy with some personal matters and had to put my order on the back burner unfortunately. Im really hoping that he at least orders them today or tomorrow being that all he has to do is weigh them
On the bright side we now have the new Stage 3 Port and Polished head from 034 Motorsports that we can play with. This should help yield some nice numbers and allow more power at higher RPM's
So far for the build weve got:
034 Coated main and rod bearings
new thrust bearings
New micro polished crank
Stage 3 P&P Head
034 Wideband Splitter

Waiting on Oil pump, Rod, and ARP rod bolts


_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 4:41 PM 8-28-2008_


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

You better be adding a damn SRI to that list in the next 5 mins or i'm beating your as sir!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_You better be adding a damn SRI to that list in the next 5 mins or i'm beating your as sir!









You don't have an intake mani yet? 

*PAGE 12 OWNED BISHES!!!* 


_Modified by turbodub06 at 7:46 PM 8-28-2008_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
You don't have an intake mani yet? 


Its top secret, i cant disclose any information yet


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
Its top secret, i cant disclose any information yet









Damn man, your project has been top secret for the past 2 years....are we gonna see anything out of that car or what?
Goddamn man, boost that thing up alredy


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rajvosa71000)*

waiting on rods man, waiting on rods


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Eww.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*

Topsecret like Roswell


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

there are no aliens involved


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
Its top secret, i cant disclose any information yet










Whoooo thats what i like to hear!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_waiting on rods man, waiting on rods

bumping this cuz a little birdie says the wait is over 
Bakber - Do work son, time to put my donor crankshaft to good use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:31 PM 10-15-2008_


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
bumping this cuz a little birdie says the wait is over 
Bakber - Do work son, time to put my donor crankshaft to good use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:31 PM 10-15-2008_

I'll get right on that.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------

